# Wow... chained rubber bands.



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

So today i made some chained rubber band band sets. I only used flat bands and tubes until now. I made the bands and attached them to my fork in a bout 5 mins, and then started shooting them. The draw was medium-light and so was the power. But after 20 shots with the new bands i shot at a bird... the rock whizzed by its head! Only a couple of inches off at 40 feet, for my first try with those bands. they are now my new favorite bands.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You will find that you are not alone in liking chains. Personally I prefer braids to chains, but it is the same basic idea. There has been a lot of discussion in the past about both chains and braids. What size and brand of rubber bands were you using to make your chains?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

I use size 32 but don't know the brand, i threw the package out and didn't care to look at the name.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you like the size #32 bands, you should try the red #32 bands from Rubberbandguns. I did a qualifying shoot for the Power Rangers using those:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/page-7?hl=rubberbandguns#entry259688

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20509-surprising-performance-from-32s/?hl=rubberbandguns

Most folks here who use chains like the Alliance Sterling #64 size. If you do a search on "chains" and on "braids" you will find lots of interesting material.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought my #32 bands from rubberbandguns too, they were also red, i just didn't know what they were called.


----------

